
You’re Not Going to Change Your Mind - rrherr
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/05/27/opinion/sunday/youre-not-going-to-change-your-mind.html
======
DarkKomunalec
Interesting article, and odd to see it filed under 'opinion', when it mostly
reports on the results of an experiment. Two sentences at the beginning stuck
out, however:

"Do guns make society safer? Is immigration harmful to the economy?"

I think the author and, taking a guess, those who disagree with him on these
issue, may be talking past each other on these. Instead of "Do guns make
society safer?", try "Does pervasive surveillance make society safer?".
Suddenly, even if the answer is 'yes', it probably won't make you change your
opinion of it.

Similarly, I think it's the fear of becoming a minority, and the subsequently
more vulnerable position in what used to be their country, that drives people
to be against immigration. The economy and terrorism (with the grossly
inflated fear over it compared to ones actual likelihood in being a victim of
it in western countries) are mostly scapegoats. Textbook exaggerating the
evils of the out-group, and diminishing the ones by the in-group.

